# pains and niggles



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello Ladies, I am 3 days past 3 day transfer. Had two frosties put back. I'm getting really highly pains down below, bit like cramps a guess. Does anyone know if this is normal? Trying not to worry or drive myself mad but it is hard. Amy advice/stories really welcome and appreciated xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hiya hope was it a medicated or natural fet, are you on any post fet meds?? I only had clexane, prednisolone and 5mg folic acid after transfer and didn't notice any cramping early on tbh but again meds could be in your protocol and causing cramping


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Blondie, it was natural and I'm taking clexane, steroids and progesterone pessaries three times a day. Plus folic acid as part of usual vitamin's. I just feel a little highly, the odd period like cramp but does seem to be settling. My brain is just doing overtime and driving me mad xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

might be progesterone related, I had progesterone on my first fresh cycle and the cramps were horrible plus bloating, hang in there early days still and implantation will still be under way so   relax lol x


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Blondie, thank you so much! After reading the progesterone cramp/bloating possibility it kind of all makes sense, when I pop them in it is about an hour after I just get niggles!! And I am beautifully bloated!!!  DH is doing his best to distract me as d I'm on my 3rd jigsaw puzzle   xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

You better send him out to buy you a several thousand piece jigsaw to keep you REALLY occupied until OTD  

I felt wierd with the progesterone almost like my skin was crawling and I was so irritable obviously my body doesn't like it, btw for symptom spotting keep an eye out from around 9dpt (as you have had a 3dt same as I did) as you may notice slight body changes from then on x


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey Blondie, thanks for all the tips. Today I am mostly tired! I even fell asleep on the sofa this afternoon.  I've has a few big cramps today and wondered if you new when implantation takes place? I'm doing my best not to over think every niggle or Google stuff but blimey its hard!! Would love to know what those little frosties are doing I there.  Thinking positive


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Are you 7dpt today?? Earliest I see people get a bfp is 9dp3dt and tbh that is super early, I never knew when implantation happened but I'm convinced things can start happening immediately after transfer, in my case I left the clinic an hour after my transfer, on walking to the taxi I felt a sharp electric shock sensation in my stomach that really stopped me in my tracks - it scared me alot   then about 9 hours later I had some brown stuff when I wiped that lasted about an hour, I've always thought the boys implanted for me immediately after transfer.

As far as symptoms I got very hungry even after a full meal, my lower back and hips were so sore like they were being pulled apart (in hindsight thats exactly what was happening to me - relaxin hormone) I also felt just so floaty and relaxed so yes tiredness can def be a first sign   these signs started around 9dpt x


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello, I am 8dpt today and would very much like to sleep and/or cry!! It's probably ask the stuff I'm taking which is making me feel odd!!  I don't plan on testing just going for the blood test at clinic on Saturday. AF is due Friday but I know the progesterone can keep her away!  

Symptoms are a pain in the bum and you can't help hoping that they mean something good.  Its such a strange time.  Thank you for all the advice and tips, its lovely hearing from someone who's been there   xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

just   this is it for you x ps not long to go now so yes stay in the 'bubble'


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

It worked!!! I am offically pregnant . Have been in sdhock since yesterday as totally convinced myself it had not worked. Really hope this bean decided to sticvk around   xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

congratulations!!!! Was already having a brilliant day and you've just made it even better! so all your niggles were spot on after all


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

All my niggles do seem to have been fine. Am trying to stay chilled and relaxed in coming weeks. We've been here before so know anything can happen but this time I do feel more positive!! Xxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hoping you see a nice healthy heartbeat and the first weeks pass quickly for you so you can start to relax and enjoy x


----------

